# Thoughts on XL Cannondale Rush 4 or Santa Cruz Superlight for a 6'3 246 lb rider



## Staceydude (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey all, 

I am returning to ride again after an almost 18 year layoff...

I used to ride all the time when I was younger and at the time rode various models of Schwinn and Specialized hardtails.

Now I just purchased a used GT hardtail that has some decent components on it and I am having a blast.

Already looking at upgrading frames to a FS bike.

Locally I have found both a Cannondale Rush 4 and a Santa Cruz Superlight.

Both the same year model and condition but the Rush 4 is $100.00 cheaper.

It is a wash though as I will need to buy a Headset adapter to run my current forks.

Anyone here riding either of these bikes that are of the larger persuassion?

Thanks


----------



## Staceydude (Apr 25, 2010)

no one has either bikes or thoughts on either?


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't thine either is a great candidate for your size/weight 
Santa Cruz will likely be a better investment, cause when/if it breaks they have a crash replacement program to help out :thumbsup:


----------



## palmerlaker (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm about your weight and ride a 2006 Lrg Santa Cruz Superlight. It's still completely stock and been a great bike for me. Mainly ride XC single track and washboard type trails, once in awhile a 2' drop. So far the shocks and frame have held up well. Rode it on the white rim trail in canyonlands NP last year with no problems. Would like to upgrade the front shock and add disc brakes in the future but having fun on it reguardless.....


----------



## SlipperyPete (Apr 20, 2006)

*Cannondale Rush*

Cannondale Rush has a lifetime warranty on the frame and no rider weight limit. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe SC Superlight does not have a lifetime warranty. And didn't there use to be a 225 lb rider weight limit? This may not be the case anymore, however.

If you're buying second-hand though, I don't think either warranty will transfer.

I've had the Rush 600 for 4 years and zero problem (6'5", 245 lbs). It's beefy for an XC frame, which is what I was looking for. I've built it up very stout and it's been great for me.

Not knocking the Superlight; I've heard great things about it. And if it can hold up under a Clyde, then I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## bog (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm 6'4" tall and 230 lbs so close to your height and weight. I rode a Superlight for a few months but had a tough time with the flexibility of the back end. I tried a slightly used XTR 970 drivetrain (shifters, shadow RD, and XT cogs) and also a new full XT 770 drivetrain but always had issues with the chain jumping on the back when I really put the power down. The XTR drivetrain was swapped over from a Giant Anthem which had exactly the same problem. I had the derailleur hanger checked on both bikes and everything else we well adjusted and mint. When standing still I could put my weight on one pedal and watch the back end pull over a bit so it was doing far more than this when I was hammering during riding. 
I finally got rid of the frame because this was almost a dangerous trait that caused me to crash once. I swapped the parts to a Titus Racer X 29 and never had a problem (the Titus is known to have a very stout back end).
All this being said, the Superlight handles really well and only a few others have had problems with the flex in the rear and I wouldn't worry about the actual strength frame.


----------



## spunkmtb (Jun 22, 2009)

My 2 cents is to go for the Santa Cruz. I never experienced the rear flex of the last poster. Perhaps the pivots were worn severly worn? I have no experience with the C-dale. But I feel the simplicity of the SC is a benefit. I would send the shock to PUSH after you get it and have a custom valve job done with their bottom out bumper. It's a great upgrade. Either way enjoy.


----------



## bog (Jun 3, 2004)

Very strange guess that the "perhaps the pivots were worn severely worn". The frame was brand new and as tight as can get. The SL does have a flexilble back end and it is a well known issue that causes shifting problems with some people.
Take a look at SC's new single pivot bikes the Nickel and Butcher. They're a good option for us bigger riders because the new upper links stiffen the back end immensely and create a slightly better shock compression curve.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

At 200+, I wouldn't recommend anything called a "superlight"


----------

